# Catch All subDomains unter Apache mit Virtualhosts



## tefla (28. Mai 2006)

Servus,

kurz vorne weg. Sämtliche Anfragen an Subdomains werden per DNS korrekt auf den Server geleitet. Ich hab folgende Eintragungen in der httpd.conf


```
<VirtualHost bla.de>
    ServerAdmin bla@bla.de
    DocumentRoot /var/www/bla.de
    ServerName bla.de
    ServerAlias www.bla.de
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *.bla.de>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@bla.de
    DocumentRoot /var/www/bla.de/ANDERES_VERZEICHNIS
    ServerName *.bla.de
</VirtualHost>
```

Ich möchte also, dass die Domain bla.de, sowie die subdomain http://www.bla.de auf ein Verzeichnis gehen und das alle Wildcard Subdomains auf ein anderes Verzeichnis gehen.

Was mache ich falsch? Jemand eine Idee ? Im Web hab ich bisher immer nur die Möglichkeit gefunden mit statischen SubDomains, aber das bringt mich leider nicht weiter.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo tefla,

wenn du in der VirtualHost-Direktive die korrekte Server-IP einträgst und der httpd.conf _NameVirtualHost korrekteServerIP_ hinzufügst, sollte das klappen (auch mit den Subdomains).


----------



## tefla (30. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank,

hat wunderbar geklappt


----------

